# Poll: Gun Policy #1 Issue



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Good to see that many Americans know what is most important.....



> A poll released on Thursday found Americans rate gun policy as a top issue in elections and fear the potential for the government to overreach with new gun-control measures.
> 
> The Wall Street Journal/NBC News survey of 1,200 adults conducted between August 5 and 9 found 35 percent of respondents listed gun rights or gun control as the top issue they considered important enough to have an impact on their voting. That's more than environmental issues at 30 percent, immigration at 28 percent, or abortion at 17 percent. Respondents picked gun policy as important to their vote more often than any other issue surveyed, though issues like foreign policy, the economy, and national defense were purposefully left out of the question.
> 
> The poll also found respondents were more worried about the government going too far in restricting the rights of citizens to own guns than the government not doing enough to regulate access to firearms. Fifty percent were more concerned about government overreach while 45 percent were more concerned with the government not doing enough. Another 3 percent were concerned about a mix of both situations, 1 percent weren't concerned about either, and 1 percent weren't sure.


Poll: Americans Peg Gun Policy as a Top Issue, Fear Government Will Go Too Far in Restricting Gun Rights


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Lots of dumb asses that don't mind the idea of allowing government free rain in their lives and cohersion at gun point with no means to resist as well as no means to defend ones self from assault robbery or rape.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

2 hands on the pistol is the best control.


----------

